# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight not showing up as an option in ?

## blakemckenna

I just installed Silverlight 3 on my desktop, it shows up as an option when prompted to create a new project, however, on my laptop, it doesn't show up as an application option. Any ideas on this. I've installed the same version on both machines....

Thanks,

----------


## RobDog888

I replied to your other thread. Looks like Unit Test template only for some reason. See my reply

----------


## blakemckenna

Got it working Rob...

Thanks for your help!

----------


## spike_hacker_inc

Hey there guys... I seem to be having the same issues... The option to select Silverlight 3 isn't in the New Projects Window... I installed latest Silverlight 3 from site and I also installed SP1 for Visual Studio 2008... Uninstalled/Reinstalled Silverlight tones of times, but still comes up... Can you please give me some sort of solution? I'm using Windows 7 if that has anything to do with it. But hope one of you can help, or anyone...

Thanks... Peace Out  :Wink:

----------


## RobDog888

Here is the othe thread - http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=597787

----------


## spike_hacker_inc

Thanks Rob man.... Probably just had the wrong version of Silverlight or something...  But now got another issue, but will create a new topic... =;-) Thanks again man...

Peace Out =;-D

----------

